# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам >  Статуэтка Кришны,где купить

## Александр777

Здравствуйте,Вы не могли бы подсказать где можно купить статуэтку Кришны , из дерева или бронзы?

----------


## Narayani d.d.

Вам для поклонения или просто чтобы стоял?  :smilies: 
вообще, лучше чтобы Шри Кришна не один был, Он один никогда не бывает. с Радхой, со Шри Баларамой, с коровой... так рекомендуется.
есть разные варианты приобретения:
- самому съездить в Индию  :mig: 
- купить через интернет
- попросить привезти тех, кто едет в Индию
- посмотреть в своем городе в храме может кто продает
- бывают фигурки в индийских магазинах, ресторанах а также в сувенирных лавках или на блошинных рынках.
если для серьезного поклонения, то лучше заказывать у муртивал, чтобы специально для вас вырезали, такого как вы хотите - это мое личное мнение.
еще: если из дерева - то чаще всего делают из сандала, а в Индии сейчас запрет на вырубку и вывоз сандаловых изделий из страны (по крайней мере мне так знакомая индуска сказала). но если небольшой, как у меня, см 20, то можно замотать и хитро заховать и никто не узнает  :smilies: 
бронзовые довольно дорогие, но легко купить через интернет, погуглите.
зы
лично мне больше всего нравятся мраморные  :smilies:

----------


## Ivan

В магазине на KRISHNA.COM посмотри, там много чего есть

----------


## Александр777

Здравствуйте,мне для поклонения
=в Индию съездить для меня сейчас не реально
=через интернет гуглил но ничего не нашел

----------


## Narayani d.d.

странно, как вы гуглили  :smilies: 
http://www.google.ru/search?q=buy+mu...w=1886&bih=915

----------


## Александр777

Благодарю!!!

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

На аукционе еВау также посмотреть можно-там много индусов торгует. Введите в поисковик "krishna murti". 
В Москве можно посетить ярмарку в бывшей гостинице Севастопольская-там достаточно индийской бронзы по низким ценам.

----------


## Александр777

Я уже купил две статуэтки,заказал на сайте www.god-statue.com

----------


## Narayani d.d.

поздравляю  :buket:  сладкие какие...

----------


## Юлия-333

Здравствуйте Александр! Подскажите пожалуйста как посмотреть цены на эти статуэтки, и если можно то скажите каким замером у вас эти статуэтки и за сколько вы их купили? Заранее большое спасибо!

----------

